# Lilith: Bundle of Evil



## Dominion (Mar 25, 2010)

I just wanted to put this up to kinda track some of our progress and pictures of her as she grows


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well she doesn't _look_ evil...but if she is evil she can come live with me...just saying...

Looking forward to seeing the little tyke grow up. How old is she? She looks really really young...


ETA: Ah, just saw your other thread. Sounds like one very rocky beginning...good luck


----------



## Dominion (Mar 25, 2010)

Time for a Pupdate! Just over 8 weeks now.... Like the title says, she may not look like a bundle of evil......well she is now! 

(Eight Weeks)


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

What a cutie! Is she still evil? LOL


----------



## my lil nut case (Oct 22, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Well she doesn't _look_ evil...but if she is evil she can come live with me...just saying...


they never _*look*_ evil but as they say, looks aren't everything! 

she is pretty adorable... i look forward to seeing more pictures as she grows up.


----------



## mustuainen (Apr 28, 2010)

When you are sleeping I will come to your house and steal your dog ; ) She is so cute and irresistible ♥


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Awwwww, she's adorable! Looks like she's getting into mischief there. 
My border mix is kinda evil too. LOL Less than she was when we got her, though. We're slowly reigning in the nipping and bouncing. 

Our pups could be sisters, they look so much alike. Here's Gypsy --> 
http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/5670/gypsy11.gif


----------



## Dominion (Mar 25, 2010)

Lily went back to the Vet today to get another round of vaccine. She's been three times (the first visit, a second visit for some bloody diarrhea, and today) and she has already learned that A. This is the place where I get shots and meds. and B. I get a TON of loving and treats here. So she alternates between scared and shaking and excited. I just adore this vet and can't say enough about them. Today after her shots they put her on the ground and she bee lined for the toy box where after a "bad experience" visit (shots, IV's, anything invasive, etc) the pups can pick out a toy. So she picked out of course the most loud squeaking crinkling toy in the bunch. 

(~ 9 Weeks)


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## Dominion (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MNc6NnfpCE

Since I can't seem to figure out embedding here.


----------



## Dominion (Mar 25, 2010)

"What do you mean you forgot the chicken nuggets?!"


----------

